# Comment effacer le contenu  d'un ipod ?



## hike (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
Comment effacer le contenu  d'ipod 2 et 3ième génération , sans faire une restauration à chaque fois et perdre ces réglages   ??


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Tu vas dans l'onglet musique de ton ipod dans ton itunes et tu séléctionnes tout tes morceaux et tu les supprime!!!!!!




Fandipod


----------



## hike (26 Juillet 2008)

....... c'est bien ce que je voudrais faire ; j'ai bien accès à la liste de l'ipod , mais je ne peut rien faire : ni sélectionner ni lire  (se n'est pas grisé)


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Pourrais-tu faire une impression d'écran comme celle  ci-dessus de la page d'accueil dre l'ipod car je pense avoir trouvé la solution!!!!!!




Fandipod


----------



## hike (26 Juillet 2008)

voilà :


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

En faite il faut que tu coches la case gérer manuellement la musique!!!!!! Et normalement après ça doit marcher!!!!!!



Fandipod


----------



## hike (26 Juillet 2008)

Ca marche ......

  Merci bien


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Derien j'ai été ravie de t'aider!!!!



Bonne soirée 



Fandipod


----------



## Maik .gabin (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 
Sur mon ipod lorsque je charges des fichiers sur la partie disque dur , au moment ou je les efface sur l'ipod , l'espace qu'ils ont occupés reste intacte c-a-d les fichiers n'y sont plus mais il y a une espace occupée sur l'ipod (dans autres) , je suis obligé  à chaque fois de restaurer tout l'ipod pour avoir de l'espace et donc j'efface tout à chaque fois .
Quelqu'un pourrai me dire comment éffacer et réobtenir de l'espace sans restaurer à chaque fois ???

Merci


----------



## fandipod (19 Août 2008)

Après avoir supprimer des fichiers de ton ipod en mode disque dur as-tu essayé de fermer et réouvrir Itunes car je pense qu'il réagisse immédiatement lors d'une suppression si ton problème persiste restaure une dernière fois et si ton ipod est encore sous garantie contacte la hotline d'Apple


----------

